# Nice snake cake.



## sally (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw this and thought it would be a great BDay cake for snake lovers.


----------



## dmina (Sep 22, 2014)

Not my cup o tea.. LOL. I am downsizing... Hehe


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh wow. For a second I thought you were joking about the snake being curled up or something, but then I glanced at the other photo and realized it was an actual cake. XD


----------



## Leafbug (Nov 14, 2014)

I would LOVE to have a cake like this. Some of my family members might have a heart attack though. Lol!


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah that is full of win.


----------



## Bugmankeith (Dec 13, 2014)

That's awesome, you got talent!


----------

